# Getting started Euro style carping?



## JimmyMac

Ok so I'm convinced I want to try carp fishing euro style. I've carp fished many times growing up with the classic american ways (corn and wheatie balls) using bass rods with the bail open and foam on the line. Its worked well, I've caught a lot of carp this way. I find the euro style much more interesting though, I like complicated things and fancy gadgets, lol. 

I have read a lot about euro carping over the years, enough to where I think I'm ready to purchase some gear and give it a shot. I've got several baitfeeder type spinning reels I use for catfishing, however my rods are all 7'6 to 9' big thick, heavy catfishing rods. 

So I have a few questions. 

--Where do you buy your gear online? I always end up on some euro website, I know they sell this stuff here in the US. 

--What size spinning reels do you use?

--What is your favorite euro style bait rig? 

--Who makes quality carp rods?


----------



## GMR_Guy

You've asked a lot of good questions, let me see if I can answer some of them. 

The two most popular sites in the USA are wackerbaits.com and bigcarptackle.com I have also ordered items from resistancetackle.com bankfishingsystems.com sells a lot of reasonably-priced carp gear.

Reels. Shimano Baitrunners are probably the most common carp reel used by American carp anglers, probably due to their durability, reliability, and the fact they are readily available in the USA. My favorite reels are the Shimano Super Baitrunner XTR 8000RA - pricey, but vey nice. I would recommend using a reel that will hold at least 300 yards of 30 lb braided line. Some guys like the big pit reels, but they seem to bulky for me.

The bolt rig is what I use nearly all of the time. Carp basically hook themselves when they try and run with a bait that is attached to a 2 to 3 oz lead.

Bass Pro Shop now sells the Daiwa Maddragon carp rods in three different test curves and they sell for $60. My favorite rods are the Sonik SK4s. 

Different carp guys, just like musky or bass guys, may give you different answers, but those are my preferences.

I would avoid buying a lot of expensive, fancy baits. They have their place, and I sometimes use them, but sweet corn and chick peas will take you far.

If I could only keep one item from my euro carping, it would be a slingshot/catapult as it allows me to chum areas that cannot be reached by the throw from a hand.


----------



## GMR_Guy

carpanglersgroup.com is a site with a lot of great information.


----------



## JimmyMac

That's a good bit of info, much appreciated. How does shimano 8000 size compare to diawa's 4500's, are the close in size? also what size/style/brand hooks do you like?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

If you're looking for a cheaper baitrunner reel that is pretty good quality, look into the Okuma ABF 40 and bigger depending on how big you want. I have an ABF 30 that I live bait fish with and and ABF 40 that I carp fish with and they work really well and have held up for a few years now and I am pretty rough on gear.


----------



## TimJC

JimmyMac said:


> Ok so I'm convinced I want to try carp fishing euro style. I've carp fished many times growing up with the classic american ways (corn and wheatie balls) using bass rods with the bail open and foam on the line. Its worked well, I've caught a lot of carp this way. I find the euro style much more interesting though, I like complicated things and fancy gadgets, lol.


Welcome to the sickness. If you have any questions on specific gear, please feel free to ask. There is a lot of unusual gear out there, and it can be daunting to wade through.



> --Where do you buy your gear online? I always end up on some euro website, I know they sell this stuff here in the US.


As GMR_Guy said, the best online stores in the US are Big Carp Tackle, Wacker Baits, and Resistance Tackle.

If you want to check out some of the items first hand, Westside Bait and Tackle, in Indianapolis, is well worth the trip, since they stock items from all three of the noted online stores.



> --What size spinning reels do you use?


I have used baitrunners from Okuma, Shimano and Fox (stay away from these) in various sizes. Any reel that will hold 300+ yards of 12lb mono will be fine. The Okuma Avenger and Epixor reels are a good entry level baitrunners, which are readily available. Any Shimano Baitrunner is a good investment and I currently use the Big Baitrunner Long Cast, which is heavy and gigantic. It is worth noting that any spinning reel will do the job if you loosen the drag so the fish can freely take line.



> --What is your favorite euro style bait rig?


I'm partial to fishing "the method." I use inline method leads (knobbly sinkers) with 4" hair rigs tied to a size 6-10 Korda Wide Gape hook with a single piece of Enterprise imitation sweetcorn.



> --Who makes quality carp rods?


Price is probably the best factor when determining rod quality. I have had many cheap rods (<$80) and they never seem to hold up well. Most of the rods by the Euro manufacturers (Fox, Sonik, Daiwa, Nash, etc) in the $90-150 range are good bets. The Fox Warrior, Sonik SK series, and the Resistance Tackle Willow are always held in high regard. I have had the Resistance Willows since 2005-6 and they are still holding strong.

When looking at rods, you will need to decide on a test curve, which is like rod weight. Most carp rods are between 2.5lb and 3.5lb TC and you will find these lighter than standard catfish rods. When I first started, I used 2.5lb TC rods and they were too wimpy when fishing with method, which will quickly ruin the action of cheap rods in this TC. A few years ago, I bought some 3.5lb TC rods, which are great for casting, and horsing fish around snags, but they are no fun playing fish under 20 pounds. With all that said, if you are only going to buy one set of rods, get 3lb TC, as this is the best all around, choice in my opinion.


----------



## GMR_Guy

JimmyMac said:


> That's a good bit of info, much appreciated. How does shimano 8000 size compare to diawa's 4500's, are the close in size? also what size/style/brand hooks do you like?


 Yes, the 4500's are the perfect size for me - I own two of them and they are now the ones I use if I take someone fishing. The 5500's are too big for me - for carping - I own two of them but I use them for my flathead fishing.

The 4500's are Cabela's Predator rods. I'm not sure if they still make the Predator rods or not, but quite a few carpers have them. They were one of the firstr euro-style rods that you could buy in the USA.

I have not used the Okuma's, but I know people that use them and I have never heard anything bad about them.


----------



## JimmyMac

You guys have been very helpful, I think I'm about ready to start ordering some gear lol.


----------



## Alex_Combs

Yep. Add another one to the pile. 

As Buckeye Bob says "You've made the mistake and went searching on the internet."

I love carp fishing because of how technical you can make it. When at the same time, you can be as simple as a free line piece of corn on the hook. It's all your preference. 

I have a Daiwa maddragon from BPS. It's a 2.75lb TC and I love it. Great for whipping baits out there and it has a good back bone for playing bigger fish. I also own a BFS extreme distance rod in a 3lb TC. This was my first rod that I got from my local tackle shop in the used section. It's good and has caught me some nice fish but it's too stiff for me. I wouldn't buy another one but if I did, i would certainly buy a lower TC. But for $30, I couldn't complain.

As for hooks, I've never used an actual "carp brand" hook. I've used gamakatsu, eagle claw, wacky rig hooks and just anything that looks similar to carp hooks that I've looked at online haha. And to be honest, getting actual carp brand hooks are the lowest of my concerns as far as gear. If I can go to a tackle shop or sporting goods store and get something right then and there that does the same thing, I'll do that. 

But yeah, welcome to the next generation of US angling.
You're now part of a growing community.


----------



## JimmyMac

So what line do you guys use?


----------



## TimJC

I have been using 12lb Sufix Camo as a mainline for several years now and have no complaints.


----------



## Alex_Combs

I use Vicious flouro. 
It's ight.
I'm still experimenting.


----------



## Vince™

Used to use green 12lb Berkley Big Game and had no real issues with it. Switched to Cabelas 12lb line and haven't noticed a difference.


----------



## cwcarper

Lots of good responses, so not much I can add to the discussion. I can say that I use some of the cheaper Euro rods (Daiwa Black Widow in a 3.25 TC and Shina Pioneer in a 3.0 TC) and have yet to run into any issues with durability, etc. I normally throw method so If you don't mind paying the higher prices, though, the higher priced rods are definitely better quality and a lot of fun to fish with. As for reels, I use both a Shimano 4500 baitrunner and have a couple Okuma Epixor EB 50s. I personally like the feel of the Epixors better, but the Shimano seems to be more durable.

As for line, I'm still using Berkley Big Game in either 12 lb or 15 lb and rarely have any issues with it. My only complaint would be that it tends to have quite a bit of memory, particularly if you fish during the colder months. 

To me, the most important part of your entire setup is the hook - both what style you use and how you tie your rigs. My go to hook is a Daiichi bait holder with a down turned eye, in sizes 4 and 6. I normally fish a hair rig using a knotless knot. Super sharp hooks are critical for having high hookup rates, and you'll want something strong that won't bend and straighten very easily. 

It all really comes down to personal preference, but I'm on a fairly tight fishing budget and have had no problems catching lots of carp on the lower end equipment.


----------



## GMR_Guy

30 lb Power Pro.


----------



## JimmyMac

Well I'm sitting here playing the "fill the shopping cart game" at wacker baits. I realized I know nothing about those fancy rod pods... Why are they all sold in pieces??? lol. Can't I just buy a kit that comes with all that crap and be good to go? Buzz bars, butt rests, alarms... I'm rather confused.


----------



## TimJC

Rod pods usually come with buzz bars, but don't come with butt rests or alarms, due to all the options and preferences available. What pods and price range are you looking at? Big Carp Tackle just got in some Cygnet pods that look good for the price. 

Don't get caught up in the hype and flash of a rod pod. If the places you normally fishing are soft enough for banksticks, go with those as you will always have a need for them in the future. 

One thing I overlooked with my first big gear purchase was a net. You'll definitely want a way to get the fish out of the water. With that said, a small unhooking mat is a good investment to keep the fish looking pristeen for the photos you'll be taking.


----------



## JimmyMac

Well right now I'm just browsing trying to figure out what I need, be it a pod or bank sticks. I do intend on fishing a few rocky banks and concrete boat ramps, while other places will be dirt and grass. 

As far as a net, I have a large collection of catfishing gear, I'm sure my cat net will work. I may have to get a mat though. 

My budget for everything is around $1,000. I will be ordering rods and reels. I have some okuma Coronado baitfeeders, a diawa sealine black BRI 4500 and an old school silstar baitfeeder, but I'll likely keep them on their cat rods for people who fish with me. 

I'm currently looking at buying a pair of sonik SKS 3.00tc rods and two diawa opus plus bite n run 4500s. Depending on how much tackle and gear I decide I want, I may opt for higher end rods and reels if it fits in my overall budget.


----------



## JimmyMac

Did a little research on the Diawa reels I was considering, turns out the reviews aren't very good. None of the US carp venders linked in this thread seem to have much of a selection of Shimano baitrunners. I've looked at the 8000d, but don't like the short spool and giant handle knob. The 8000oc has that short spool too. The shimano's you guys use I can't seem to find for sale from a US store?


----------



## TimJC

The Shimano reels mentioned aren't available anymore. If you are looking for the classic Shimano Baitrunner 4500, then the OC is probably its closest replacement, and will have a comparably shaped spool, but better line lay. If you are looking for a big pit style reel, have you considered the Daiwa CrossCast X (BCT, Wacker). It isn't a baitrunner, but it does have quick drag, which allows you to go from free spool to fighting drag in 1/4 turn of the knob. Quick drag reels have gained a lot of favor with European carp anglers over the last 4-5 years because of their simplicity and lighter weight than baitrunner reels.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VNkR5UnEAs[/ame]


----------



## JimmyMac

I have noticed the quickdrag reels, may end up going that route if I can find info on their quality. The diawa black BRI I own is a solid reel but the drag is a little sketchy as the spool rotates out high above the bail putting the line at a weird angle. 

I may end up increasing my budget a bit and spending a little more on rods and reels as I would like my first purchase to last me a good while. 

From what I've learned so far about carping it seems a really smooth drag will be crucial especially with using light line. 
With bass and catfish type reels I've bought over the years it seems you never really get a great drag system on a sub $100 reel.


----------



## GMR_Guy

I have also ordered from carpkit.com. They are based in Canada.


----------



## JimmyMac

GMR_Guy said:


> I have also ordered from carpkit.com. They are based in Canada.


I was looking at that site today, how is the shipping from up there, take long?


----------



## Vince™

JimmyMac said:


> I was looking at that site today, how is the shipping from up there, take long?


I think shipping rates are pretty similar across the board when dealing with the carp tackle shops. Usually they will ship day of or next day and it's usually 3 day shipping.


----------



## JimmyMac

Anyone have experience with wychwood reels? Looking at the wychwood solace 10 ACS from carpkit.


----------

